# Janine Jansen concert I went to



## Jaime77

well the Janine Jansen concert I went to in Dublin last Thursday was wonderful. 

she was with itamar golan playing brahms sonata 1, beethoven spring sonata, janacek's sonata (is their only one?) and bartok 2. 


here are my thoughts 

1. she got an applause after the opening which was movement one of the Brahms - it was sublime. Not an applause out of people not knowing it is not the done thing btw

2. she excelled in the Bartok - it was mesmerizing

3. of all the composers, Beethoven, for me really achieved perfection in the genre on that night. the spring sonata deserves its high praise as a work

4. i was sad to see so many empty seats

5. the acoustics were not good for chamber music and indeed having chamber music in the concert hall is hardly appropriate. consider how crisp and tasty a violin is when played in a 'normal-sized room' - the difference is vast when in a hall - a hall that is not brilliant even for orchestral music anyway


all told I enjoyed it and miss her  

she finished with Faure's Apres un Reve and that passionate side to her came out fullest - it was quite amazing ... really. 

J


----------

